# Pressure Sprayers: Multi-chem use?



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

Can I buy one sprayer for all pest control chemicals (rinsing between chemical types) or is that problematic? Right now my usage would be Termidor and Timbor, but I'll likely be obtaining other pesticides in the future, i.e., roaches, silverfish, etc.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't like to mix chemical use in one sprayer. They are cheap if you buy them on sale. Label. Guess this isn't very helpful. But I often use mine for washing walls and I don't like the idea of having pesticides in my house.


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

Leah Frances said:


> I don't like to mix chemical use in one sprayer. They are cheap if you buy them on sale. Label. Guess this isn't very helpful. But I often use mine for washing walls and I don't like the idea of having pesticides in my house.


Hi Leah,

Thanks for your response. I would reserve this sprayer _only _for pesticide use, and only for my home and shop (same location). If I need a sprayer for any purpose other than pest control chemicals, I'll buy another one. A decent 'cheap' sprayer around these parts runs $20 or more (and that's just for a 1 gallon...I'd prefer 2 gallon). I anticipate that I might use 4 (give or take) different pesticides no more than once a year, so that would be at least $80 +tax for pressure sprayers, not to mention the space to store them. I will if necessary, but I'd prefer not to.

Mark


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

No problem using one sprayer for all. You could even use Round-up in it, as it leaves no residual. Before you use Termidor, clean it out more thoroughly as Termidor is non-repellent, which contributes greatly to its effectiveness. You don't want the residue of a repellent, which most are, to work against you when using Termidor. 

We have a sprayer designated just for Termidor, and one for all others. We use a lot of Termidor though; clean it out with warm water and some dish soap prior to using Termidor.


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks (again  ) PAbugman. I don't mind buying _one_ additional sprayer (and I'd rather not take chances on reducing the effectiveness of the Termidor), but 3 or 4 is a bit much. 

Mark


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

To ensure it's well rinsed I always do a full spray of just water after I'm done. So I'll rinse it, then fill it, then just spray all the water out. This will force any residue out, at least that's my theory, I have not scientifically proven it.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

rightit said:


> Thanks (again  ) PAbugman. I don't mind buying _one_ additional sprayer (and I'd rather not take chances on reducing the effectiveness of the Termidor), but 3 or 4 is a bit much.
> 
> Mark


Shucks. After 10 years of owning sprayers I've got 5 or 6 now. Including two mini-ones still in the packaging. I pick 'em up at Wal-Mart for cheap at the end of the gardening season. 

And, well, storage isn't a problem for me 

Good luck. Glad some other folks had some useful advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, Red Squirrel. In fact, I did _just_ that (even though I bought 2 separate sprayers & labeled them, no point in letting residual chemical sit in the sprayer.

Leah: Thanks for the tip. I actually found some for $10 each.

Mark


----------

